# 2003 XE Sentra Engine/Transmission Change



## Cheka (Sep 4, 2012)

My 2003 Nissan Sentra XE 5 speed Standard requires a new transmission. I am at a crossroads as to whether or not I should buy a new car or change the components.

My options are the following:
1. Buy a new car
2. Change the transmission
3. Change the engine and transmission

I am hesitant to buy a new car because the frame of the car is in quite good shape with very little rust. The car has 166,000km and has required very little maintenance up until now. It was recommended that sometimes it is better to change the whole engine/transmission combo to avoid any potential installation and long term problems. 
Does anybody have any experience with this and if so, what sort of costs, including labour would generally be involved? Any recommendations are welcome.

Thank You


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you choose to repair the vehicle, I would just repair/replace the transmission and not the engine, assuming the engine is good. It would make sense to install a new clutch assembly while the trans is out and check the rear main seal. I would get an estimate to repair the trans from a trans shop. They won't be able to give you an exact price unless the trans is torn down, but they should be able to give you a rough idea. Next option would be to get a used one from a salvage yard, but make sure it has at least a 30 day warranty. This would be a far cheaper option than "new," but you could look at additional labor costs if the salvage yard trans turns out to be bad and you supplied the part to the shop doing the labor. If the shop provides the used part, then they are responsible if it is no good. Make sure this is understood before you give them the "OK." The third option is a brand new transmission from Nissan. From 1stAAANissanParts.com, this runs $2034 with shipping (to VA....double check for shipping to your area). Matching engine and transmission assemblies is usually something done on high-dollar "supercars" or racing vehicles and not typically done on daily drivers. You might be able to get some labor prices at www.repairpal.com/estimator


----------

